# New iPhone announced today...



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm watching a liveblog about the WWDC Keynote and Jobs has just introduced the new iPhone. (Yes, it was what was leaked earlier this year)

http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/06/07/live-blog-apple-wwdc-2010-keynote-iphone/

It just started, so I don't have all the details yet, but I have to say, from the pictures I'm seeing the display is AMAZING! 326 pixels/inch


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm excited about the new camera...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Me too! And video chat! (iPhone 4 to iPhone 4)

It looks like iBooks is getting PDF capability this summer.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

On Sale June 24  $199 for 16GB, $299 for 32GB with contract (Black and white) Phooey..no 64GB, I was hoping..... 3G retiring  and 8GB 3GS will be $99

Preorders start on June 15th.

AT&T is going to make "an incredibly generous" upgrade offer. Anyone who has a contract that expires in 2010 can get full subsidy if they renew. Up to 6 months early eligibility.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I still have the original ipone 1st gen! With just 4 gigs  I am so not a phone person and will only replace this one when it dies. I've heard it's a collectors item already.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

iOS 4 upgrade will come to the iPhone 3GS and iPhone 3G (without some features, as outlined at the original announcement), and the iPod Touch (also lacking features, and doesnt include the first generation)

iOS 4 will launch for free on the iPhone 3G and iPod Touch on June 21st


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Not everyone seems impressed by it:-

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/7800676/10-reasons-not-to-buy-Apples-new-iPhone-4G.html


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

It DOES look REALLY nice!!  The iBooks on the iPhone and touch will be nice too. 

He's talking about "iAds" now...Oh goody goody, ads on the iphone, Ipod touch and iPad!! Don't we all just live to see more advertising in our apps? Maybe it will just be in free apps and you can get the paid app without them? Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have iPhone envy, but I can't justify getting it. I use a different cell phone carrier.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Not everyone seems impressed by it:-
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/7800676/10-reasons-not-to-buy-Apples-new-iPhone-4G.html


Well, that contains some factual errors. One of the big announcements is that it supports multitasking.

And if they have to complain about the headphones to get 10 reasons....

I do agree with no flash being a downside, but other than that, those are pretty flimsy reasons not to get it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

In case anybody is wondering.... Yes, I will be getting it. Technology


Spoiler



whore


 that I am.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, that contains some factual errors. One of the big announcements is that it supports multitasking.
> 
> And if they have to complain about the headphones to get 10 reasons....
> 
> I do agree with no flash being a downside, but other than that, those are pretty flimsy reasons not to get it.


I think you're probably right, I got the impression they were just rehashing their complaints about earlier models. Nevertheless, it's always good to see things from the other point of view - it puts things into perspective. I'm always in danger of falling into the 'oooh, shiny!' category, not to mention I am, like you, a technology


Spoiler



whore


.  Anything which puts the brakes on my grabby hands is a good thing!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a Droid phone and another year left on my contract, so I won't be getting the new iPhone.  But, I will say, it does look darn good!!  What a beautiful phone!  I MAY consider getting one if they'll ever get off ATT (I can't stand them, and the recent reneg on the iPad unlimited plan less than a month after the release made my hate even worse!)

But, did he mention anything about the new OS for iPads?  The multitasking? When is that coming out for us iPad users?


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Pre-ordering begins June 15th.  I'll be doing that.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

"Ooh, shiny!" 

OK, I'll admit the the camera is what will probably sell me, but sad to say, this is what catches my eye.









I swore I was only going to get the 3GS because I knew the price would drop. Am I really such a superficial accessories


Spoiler



slut


 that a white face and pink bumper case are enough to sway that decision?! (Heather, not one word! LOL)

Wonder if they'll bring that "case" out for the iPad? I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> "Ooh, shiny!"
> 
> OK, I'll admit the the camera is what will probably sell me, but sad to say, this is what catches my eye.
> 
> ...


Won't the white show every smudge, smear, and speck of dirt moreso than the black?


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, that contains some factual errors. One of the big announcements is that it supports multitasking.
> 
> And if they have to complain about the headphones to get 10 reasons....
> 
> I do agree with no flash being a downside, but other than that, those are pretty flimsy reasons not to get it.


It looks like that article was published on June 3. So the reasons may have been based on current issues and speculation about the new model, not what was demonstrated today.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Madeline said:


> Won't the white show every smudge, smear, and speck of dirt moreso than the black?


Probably. But then I can add a coordinating DecalGirl skin! LMAO

Actually, my current 1st gen iPhone has a white background glossy skin (pink hibiscus) and it doesn't show marks of any kind. It's been on there for more than six months, and it still looks way cleaner than the black ever did. So I'm not sure which color looks worse over time.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pink And I'm not allowed to comment!!! 

Um, I have a white iPhone 3GS with a DecalGirl pink cow skin on the back. 

I did just notice that the new white iPhone is actually white on front (unlike mine that only has a white back) have to admit I really like that. 

As to the article being published June 3rd, it was announced quite some time ago (I'm thinking about 6 weeks ago) that this new one would support multitasking. And to use the cost of developing an app as a reason not to buy one? Really? I don't believe most average users are concerned with that. Seems they're reaching


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Probably. But then I can add a coordinating DecalGirl skin! LMAO
> 
> Actually, my current 1st gen iPhone has a white background glossy skin (pink hibiscus) and it doesn't show marks of any kind. It's been on there for more than six months, and it still looks way cleaner than the black ever did. So I'm not sure which color looks worse over time.


Haha, a skin addict after my own heart.  I've been putzing around lately trying to find a skin for my iPad, haven't found anything that really grabs me yet, though. I want the skin and the case to match perfectly, so I need to find a case first. For now, I'm just using the cheapie Apple case until I can find something I really like.

As for the color, I'm not sure which is worse either...I would think the white is worse, as the finger grime/dirt/fingerprints seem like they'd get mashed into the white color alot easier, but my black Droid shows everything too. I am constantly wiping off fingerprints. I'm just assuming the white would be worse.

You know, I think you should buy one and test it out for all of us! There...there's your excuse!! You simply need to test the smudge-worthiness of the white model


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've been eligible to upgrade for months now and have been waiting for the new phone. I'm excited about the HD video and imovie app. I have been eying a HD video camera so I'll pass on it and just use the iphone now.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

The white versus black debate is interesting. As far as cars go, black ones show the dirt more readily than white ones. But fingerprints and dust aren't quite the same. 

AT&T 3G service is not good in our area.  If there is really no Verizon version of the iPhone this year, I may give in & ask for this phone for Christmas. So I look forward to reading everyone's opinions about each color after you get the new model.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Aaaargh!!!! Shoot me: I've been waiting for this for so long to finally go for an iphone and change from T-Mobile to ATT, and now I will be out of the country from 21 June to 1st July  . With my luck, by the time I come back they will be sold out


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Neo said:


> Aaaargh!!!! Shoot me: I've been waiting for this for so long to finally go for an iphone and change from T-Mobile to ATT, and now I will be out of the country from 21 June to 1st July . With my luck, by the time I come back they will be sold out


You'll be able to pre-order starting on the 15th (then you'll have it waiting for you when you get home)


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll be upgrading... I've got the 3G (so now two generations back) and the seriously upgraded camera is all I needed to sell me. (As if I really needed any reason...)

I've just been waiting for this announcement, my 3G's processor is poky-slow with some of the new games that have come out!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> You'll be able to pre-order starting on the 15th (then you'll have it waiting for you when you get home)


Good one, thank you Luv ! But does that also work if I want to keep the same phone number number but change from one provider to another? I thought I had to go to the store to get it all set up properly "live"? Sorry for all the questions - I'm in my mid-thirties but still technologically challenged


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Madeline said:


> As for the color, I'm not sure which is worse either...I would think the white is worse, as the finger grime/dirt/fingerprints seem like they'd get mashed into the white color alot easier, but my black Droid shows everything too. I am constantly wiping off fingerprints. I'm just assuming the white would be worse.
> 
> You know, I think you should buy one and test it out for all of us! There...there's your excuse!! You simply need to test the smudge-worthiness of the white model


I will be happy to take this one for the team and report back on my findings. LOL

Since the white color on this phone is actually glass--not plastic and not textured--i'd be surprised if it sustained any long term dirt. It should all wipe off with the same microfiber cloth I tote everywhere to handle the current screen, and it shouldn't yellow the way some white plastics can. But who knows?

And I might change my mind before the pre order date, black and pink are so sharp together. 

I'm relatively lucky, AT&T's 3G network is pretty good in my area, so that's a non issue. It's really a question of do I really NEED this? The old phone works fine...although it's first gen, so it's slower than a snail, has a pathetic excuse for a camera, and GPS would be nice.... !


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be upgrading as well. Hopefully with this one I can actually hear what the person on the other end of the call is saying.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I will be upgrading as well. Hopefully with this one I can actually hear what the person on the other end of the call is saying.


Do you use a Bluetooth mic with yours? I used to have the same issue, and found the sound quality was greatly improved once I stopped trying to use it without an earpiece. Yes, it's a nuisance and it shouldn't be necessary, but it's the law around here anyway while driving, so it was just a matter of making it a habit even out of the car.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd love to have the screen  and the battery life and access to my apps bought for ipad. But I have a year to go on my Sprint contract, and I like the fees and unlimited data on Sprint.  If Sprint cuts back on data use I may seriously consider the iphone, but otherwise I'll be going with an upgraded Palm Pre or possibly an Android sometime in the next year (though I have a year on my contract, I'm eligible for a Sprint-subsidized new phone in just a couple of weeks).


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Do you use a Bluetooth mic with yours?


No, I don't use a headset at all. I would say about 50% of the time there is horrible static noise on the phone, which almost always disappears when I hang up and call the person back.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm going to get the 3GS tomorrow.  With the price drop I can't pass it up.  I've had my Blackberry for over three years.  Time for something different, and I love the new price.
deb


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't wait to get the new one. I have the 3G now, and I will really like having the HD video camera. The big question is what to do with my 3G once I've upgraded? Will there be a market for it at all?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I can't wait to get the new one. I have the 3G now, and I will really like having the HD video camera. The big question is what to do with my 3G once I've upgraded? Will there be a market for it at all?


I'll be taking the sim card out and letting my younger ones use it as an ipod touch


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm giving my 3G to my mom. She's not sure she wants an iPhone, so she can use it as a "PDA" until she decides she does want 3g data all the time and better texting


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't recommend the HTC Evo more highly. It's an amazing phone. You need to be with Sprint to get it though, they've got a bad rep but the service has been fantastic for me.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

With all these smart phones, it's really all about content. No other phone has the volume and quality of the Apple App Store. 

I've used a few Android phones, and configured them for folks in my company, and they're just not as user-friendly as the iPhones.

It really is a lot like the old Windows/Mac arguments: Android is good for people who don't mind spending time with the phone manual, internet forums and all that to find all the features of their phone. iPhone is absolutely great for anyone who wants their phone to "just work," and not have to crack open a manual to figure out how to add a contact or get their email.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

In early February, I went all Apple.  Bye bye, PC.  Hello, MacBook Pro.  iTouch, iPhone, and iPad followed.  I just bought whatever was current at the time.  Didn't become aware of new releases of MBP and iPhone in the not-too-distant future until after the fact.  Oh well.  Heard of the basic differences between 3Gs (mine) and 4G iPhones earlier today.  Nothing new I have to have.  I can wait for the next one?!

I'm new to smart phone, phone contracts, etc.  I signed a two year contract.  So if I do stay with iPhone after two years (probably), will monthly fees / costs go down (cuz I'm a good customer) or up?  Will I get some other added benefits when / if I renew?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mary, AT&T has not, in my experience, ever reduced fees.  I hate the renew fee, or whatever the heck it's called.  I already have their service and they charge me to renew.  So far I've never been offered an incentive to stick with AT&T.  For my area they have the best coverage, so I won't be going anywhere regardless.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> In early February, I went all Apple. Bye bye, PC. Hello, MacBook Pro. iTouch, iPhone, and iPad followed. I just bought whatever was current at the time. Didn't become aware of new releases of MBP and iPhone in the not-too-distant future until after the fact. Oh well. Heard of the basic differences between 3Gs (mine) and 4G iPhones earlier today. Nothing new I have to have. I can wait for the next one?!
> 
> I'm new to smart phone, phone contracts, etc. I signed a two year contract. So if I do stay with iPhone after two years (probably), will monthly fees / costs go down (cuz I'm a good customer) or up? Will I get some other added benefits when / if I renew?


I've been an AT&T customer for longer than I can remember (over 10 years) and my costs/rates/fees have never gone up or down for being a good customer. I do think that the better customer you are (higher your bill; longer you've been a customer) you get earlier upgrades (we're usually eligible around 18 months)


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> I can't wait to get the new one. I have the 3G now, and I will really like having the HD video camera. The big question is what to do with my 3G once I've upgraded? Will there be a market for it at all?


I think there will still be a market for the 3G phones. I sold mine in March for $350 (granted, this was before I'd heard about the potential release of a new iPhone this summer). People want iPhones--I definitely think you can sell yours.

Of course, now I'm really wishing that I hadn't upgraded my phone after I sold my 3G, because the new iPhone is HOT, but oh well. DH will be getting one of the new ones, so I can play with his.  I'm just bummed we won't be able to use FaceTime.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to have a land line -- in fact, I have to have two!  I refuse to get cable because of crappy Comcast customer service (and other reasons), for various reasons don't want satellite either.  AT&T is phone company here.  So my broadband is AT&T DSL.  I'm in a condo with security system to the front door that operates over phone line.  That security system and DSL will not work on the same line . . . so two land lines.  I haven't had the DSL for too many years.  It't gone up twice -- first up $5 and recently up another $3.  Something to look forward to (or NOT) in two years?!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

drenee said:


> Mary, AT&T has not, in my experience, ever reduced fees. I hate the renew fee, or whatever the heck it's called. I already have their service and they charge me to renew. So far I've never been offered an incentive to stick with AT&T. For my area they have the best coverage, so I won't be going anywhere regardless.
> deb


I've been with AT&T since 2002, and like Heather, my fees haven't gone up. I've never heard of any kind of renewal fee and certainly never been charged one. I'd suggest you call and challenge that the next time you experience it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I was just wondering . . . .  I had a contract phone for a couple years, years ago.  It was Verizon.  Got rid of that one.  Didn't have a cell phone for a number of years.  Then again a few years ago, went looking for a simple pre-paid.  Had a BAD experience with a Verizon employee in a store -- bad customer service kinda thing.  Want nothing to do with Verizon.  Have no idea what to expect re a cell contract when it expires -- whoever the carrier.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's the iPhone 4 page at apple:

iPhone 4


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Eligible for an upgrade so I will be getting the new one for sure. I think I'll be springing for the 32gb this time. I have the 16 gb now and I've regretted not opting for the extra storage ever since I bought it. I'll probably be giving my current phone to my mother, who needs a new phone anyway and is already with AT&T.

I have one stupid question for any one who has preordered from Apple before. When you place a preorder, do they take out the money right away or is it like Amazon where they don't charge you until it ships?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

JimJ said:


> Eligible for an upgrade so I will be getting the new one for sure. I think I'll be springing for the 32gb this time. I have the 16 gb now and I've regretted not opting for the extra storage ever since I bought it. I'll probably be giving my current phone to my mother, who needs a new phone anyway and is already with AT&T.
> 
> I have one stupid question for any one who has preordered from Apple before. When you place a preorder, do they take out the money right away or is it like Amazon where they don't charge you until it ships?


I just looked at my credit card online. The charge is there as a pending charge, but it hasn't hit yet as an actual charge. (I should add, this is for the iPad I purchased last night.)

L


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

JimJ said:


> Eligible for an upgrade so I will be getting the new one for sure. I think I'll be springing for the 32gb this time. I have the 16 gb now and I've regretted not opting for the extra storage ever since I bought it. I'll probably be giving my current phone to my mother, who needs a new phone anyway and is already with AT&T.
> 
> I have one stupid question for any one who has preordered from Apple before. When you place a preorder, do they take out the money right away or is it like Amazon where they don't charge you until it ships?


They usually pre-auth it and put a hold on it. It will be in your account, but you can't use it. They will take it out when they ship it.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you both for your help.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

iPhone 4 accessories: http://www.i-luv.com/product_sales1.asp?category_cd=t41&cat_lev=1&&keyword=

http://www.case-mate.com/iPhone-4-Cases/iPhone-4-Cases.asp

I've got my eye on that iLuv Fusion case with the stand.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I've been with AT&T since 2002, and like Heather, my fees haven't gone up. I've never heard of any kind of renewal fee and certainly never been charged one. I'd suggest you call and challenge that the next time you experience it.


I'm going today to get a new phone and that's exactly what I've decided to do. Thank you.
deb


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

JeffM said:


> I can't recommend the HTC Evo more highly. It's an amazing phone. You need to be with Sprint to get it though, they've got a bad rep but the service has been fantastic for me.


This is the phone my DH _really_ wants (more so than iPhone 4), but since we already both have AT&T, he doesn't want to deal with switching providers and having two cellular bills.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Evo is attractive to me, though I resent paying a surcharge for 4G service when it isn't expected to be available in my hometown this year!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got my iPhone yesterday.  I asked about the renewal fee, and they waived it.  It would have been $18.00.
And I asked about a discount because I'm a state employee, and I received that also.
deb


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

drenee said:


> I got my iPhone yesterday.


Yeah! I was checking last night to see if you had gotten it. Glad you were able to save even more money.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yay deb! I hope you like your iPhone even half as much as I love mine!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Deb I'm glad they waived that fee for you. I've never paid one either (been with AT&T since 1997), that's ridiculous they were charging that.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, everyone.  I'm enjoying it very much so far.
deb


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

JeffM said:


> I can't recommend the HTC Evo more highly. It's an amazing phone. You need to be with Sprint to get it though, they've got a bad rep but the service has been fantastic for me.


Digesting the news about the new ATT plans and no more unlimited data pushed me over the edge....I'm with Sprint, been using a Palm Pre (and some sort of Palm phone or PDA since 1998!), but had been seriously tempted by the iPhone after good experience with the iPad, and a desire to mesh my data and apps on phone and tablet. But the new ATT data plan made me give up that idea (I know there are tales that the iPhone will be available real soon on other networks, but I can't wait around for them to come true). I decided I wanted an Evo, unfortunately no retail store has them here, and they've reached the point where there are so many on the wait list they won't even take your name and a deposit to put you on a wait list<!>. I'd wanted to purchase at Best Buy, as they give you the $100 mail-in rebate in advance, but when the Evo briefly appeared as available on the Sprint website I ordered it! So now I'm on Evo watch, sprint says I should get it in 2-4 days, we'll see. I have an idea about the Evo as an ereader I'll get around to posting in the non-Apple/non-Kindle forum.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Pretty scathing review of the Evo, based on its battery being total #$&#:
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/09/dont-buy-the-android-evo-it-is-a-seriously-flawed-device/


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

That's pretty scathing.  I've seen criticism of the battery life from users in forums of the phone, but this is much worse than I've seen there.  Of course, most smart phones have battery life that isn't too hot, that's one of the things that Apple really seems to do right with the iPhone.  We'll see how the Evo goes for me.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Digesting the news about the new ATT plans and no more unlimited data pushed me over the edge....I'm with Sprint, been using a Palm Pre (and some sort of Palm phone or PDA since 1998!), but had been seriously tempted by the iPhone after good experience with the iPad, and a desire to mesh my data and apps on phone and tablet. But the new ATT data plan made me give up that idea (I know there are tales that the iPhone will be available real soon on other networks, but I can't wait around for them to come true). I decided I wanted an Evo, unfortunately no retail store has them here, and they've reached the point where there are so many on the wait list they won't even take your name and a deposit to put you on a wait list<!>. I'd wanted to purchase at Best Buy, as they give you the $100 mail-in rebate in advance, but when the Evo briefly appeared as available on the Sprint website I ordered it! So now I'm on Evo watch, sprint says I should get it in 2-4 days, we'll see. I have an idea about the Evo as an ereader I'll get around to posting in the non-Apple/non-Kindle forum.


I really don't care about the data plan thing. I was grandfathered into the unlimited data plan but choose to give it up for the cheaper 200 mb plan. I'm almost always on wifi (which doesn't count against your data plan) when I'm using the Internet on my iPhone. I looked at my past usage and I've never used more than 200 mb over the course of a billing period. I'm happy I got a cheaper option though I could see why people without as much access to wifi wouldn't be thrilled with it.


----------

